#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست بکلایت تلویزیون الجی مدل 42ln54400

## m_v_b

سلام استاد این بکلایت موجوده؟اگر موجوده قیمت چنده؟و اصلاحیه داره ایا؟اگر داره لطف میکنید توضیح بدید اصلاحیشو
ببخشید همه چیو اینجا پرسیدم

----------


## davodx2

تلویزیون شکستش که بک لایت و مین و پاور و تیکانشم سالمه به دردت میخوره؟

----------

*m_v_b*,*optical*

----------


## m_v_b

قیمتش چقدره استاد کل تلویزیون

----------

*mamod*,*optical*

----------


## صابری

سلام دوست عزیز. قیمتش مشخص نیست. نظر من حدود 140 هست.
فعلا به کار من نمی آید چون خودم دارم مشابهش را.

----------

*rodbast90*

----------

